# My Reason to get home safe tonight.



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Not a bad idea!

I should get one or two or three for my truck. Probably save my life, I do too many dumb things.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Those also send a message to your boss: "I'd rather be somewhere else!"


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

uconduit said:


> Those also send a message to your boss: "I'd rather be somewhere else!"


The boss provided them.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

The boss would rather be somewhere else too


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

The guys at work asked me why I don't have pictures of kids at my desk. I said because I didn't want them to be drooling all over my daughter (she is 28). :no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> The guys at work asked me why I don't have pictures of kids at my desk. I said because I didn't want them to be drooling all over my daughter (she is 28). :no:


Pics please.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Pics please.


NO WAY


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I keep a picture of the wife and kids in my hardhat....every time I take it off or put it on I am reminded to make it home safe and "untie my own boots".


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> I was working at a petroleum industry office today and in the field techs offices the company had provided magnetic picture frames the guys had stuck on their pin boards which hold a photo of their loved ones. At the top of the frame it said "My Reason to get home safe tonight" I thought it was a good idea and and a positive way to get people thinking about site safety instead of always focusing on the negative.


well, that could just as easily be interpreted to be "my reason for going out and getting drunk at a strip club after work"


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

wildleg said:


> well, that could just as easily be interpreted to be "my reason for going out and getting drunk at a strip club after work"


If that is what you consider a "loved one"....I suppose you are right...I would also suppose you are drunk too :laughing:


----------

